# Whats Up With My Kenpo



## CHRONIC (Sep 6, 2006)

i started doing kenpo fresh out of prison like 6 1/2 years ago , i started with american kenpo and went all the way to up purple belt then moved to guadalajara mexico and started taking kenpo there at another school but the kenpo technique combinations and names were diffrent katas were diffrent everything changed except the tools of kenpo ,  i got mt black belt last year in october and since then i have come back to the u.s.  and hung out with my american kenpo buddies i show em my katas and they trip out wierd look on there faces ? why is that ? since then ive started practicing the rest of the ed parker techs. except 4 the katas and also i practice various tracy kenpo techs. i go down to the boxing gym and take judo martial arts has changed my life but i wanna know was up with my kenpo , i dont care really i ll prove my kenpo in the streets i first enetered juvenile hall at 13 years fighting is not the problem here just wanna know whats up with my kenpo cause some make it seem like if aint american kenpo certified then it aint real kenpo ? 

HOLLERBACK WITH UR FEEDBACK.


----------



## michaeledward (Sep 6, 2006)

I've been studying American Kenpo for six years. 

If you were doing something you called Kenpo, and it did not line up with what I know, concerning Kenpo, I might get a tripped out weird look on my face, too. 

It doesn't mean anything, except I don't recognize what you are doing as Kenpo. That would be a reflection of my lack of understanding, as opposed to your knowledge. The question is, are you getting something of value in your training? If so, roll with it. It's all good.

But, be sure not to identify what you know as 'Ed Parker's American Kenpo' ... that is a specific system, isn't it?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 6, 2006)

There are numerous kenpo and kempo systems out there.  At least 3 that fall under the "Parkers Kenpo" heading. There are also several split-offs such as Tracys, as well as Hawaiian, Japanese, Okinawan and Chinese (with numerous splits in those branches as well).

You might also have trained in one of several hybrid kenpos that combine bits of outside arts into their system but retain the name. I've seen Parker-Tracy hybrids, EPAK-FMA combinations, and a few others over the last few years.


----------



## AmericanKenpoChris (Sep 6, 2006)

It is great that you are learning the Parker system techniques.  Keep up the good work.  I am glad martial arts changed your life, and you can use what you learned for good.  

Maybe, you can become a teacher one day and help young people avoid the pain you have experienced in life.  Many colleges, have on campus martial arts clubs.

I prefer the Parker Kenpo style, but there is good in other arts as well.  You don't have to prove yourself or your karate to anyone.  You know a special skill that very few do.  Be the best you can be.


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 6, 2006)

As Bob has said, there are different kinds of kenpo and varieties of american kenpo.  If your teacher taught you well and you find it useful, then don't worry about whether it is "real kenpo".  What you got are different flavors.  You have expanded your knowledge toolbox.  It's a good thing.

- Ceicei


----------



## digitalronin (Sep 6, 2006)

Are you sure you were not taught Kajukenbo down in mexico and confused it with American kenpo due to a translation problem. I have been down there and some of the spanish wording is different from what we use up here in california.  Google your instructors name and see if you get any hits.


----------



## Brother John (Sep 6, 2006)

*1st off: *GOOD GOING on working to improve your life over the years!! I'm a juvenile correctional officer myself and work with lots of young men every day, trying to encourage them that there's a better way, HOPE ...and a greater SELF instore for them.._.if they'll work at it_.
Sound Like you HAVE, and it does my heart good. 
I Just wish everyone knew the good that's to be had from martial arts training!!! (though I'm sure that's only one aspect of your self improvement)

*2nd: *WELCOME to Martial Talk. Lots of good discussion from lots and lots of good people.

*3rd:* I agree with what many have said. I do Kenpo as well, but it's a different strain than what most people do... it's not "Ed Parker's American Kenpo" ((Though I've begun a study of that as well about 8 months ago))...so If you were calling it by a Specific name like that and weren't doing THAT specific thing...OK...their gonna wig. 
But...if you just tell people that it's "Kenpo" But tell'm it might not be THE Kenpo that their used to...
MOST will keep an open mind. SOME will SLAM shut, but hey....why would you want to imrpess those types in the first place? Right?

Take it easy brother...and
"easy on the Chronic" Chronic

Your Brother
John


----------



## John Bishop (Sep 6, 2006)

Ceicei said:


> As Bob has said, there are different kinds of kenpo and varieties of american kenpo.  If your teacher taught you well and you find it useful, then don't worry about whether it is "real kenpo".  What you got are different flavors.  You have expanded your knowledge toolbox.  It's a good thing.
> 
> - Ceicei



I'm not sure how much EPAK there is in Mexico.  But there are a quite a few Kajukenbo and Limalama schools in Mexico that would have some kenpo flavor to them.  
Only way to tell is to trace your instructors lineage.  But even that's no guarantee since there's so much cross-ranking and video ranking in kenpo now days.  Someone down there could be cross ranked in kenpo, but actually be teaching Limalama or Shotokan, or just about anything else.  
But as long as you got some good solid training, you came away a better martial artist.


----------



## GANGSTER (Sep 13, 2006)

thanx 4 the positive feedback ! GANGSTER AKA CHRONIC


----------



## 45MAGNUM (Sep 19, 2006)

CHRONIC said:


> i started doing kenpo fresh out of prison like 6 1/2 years ago , i started with american kenpo and went all the way to up purple belt then moved to guadalajara mexico and started taking kenpo there at another school but the kenpo technique combinations and names were diffrent katas were diffrent everything changed except the tools of kenpo , i got mt black belt last year in october and since then i have come back to the u.s. and hung out with my american kenpo buddies i show em my katas and they trip out wierd look on there faces ? why is that ? since then ive started practicing the rest of the ed parker techs. except 4 the katas and also i practice various tracy kenpo techs. i go down to the boxing gym and take judo martial arts has changed my life but i wanna know was up with my kenpo , i dont care really i ll prove my kenpo in the streets i first enetered juvenile hall at 13 years fighting is not the problem here just wanna know whats up with my kenpo cause some make it seem like if aint american kenpo certified then it aint real kenpo ?
> 
> HOLLERBACK WITH UR FEEDBACK.


 

i feel you homie , your kenpo has no boundrys you on the right track !


----------

